# Next year for Horner?



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Given his ride thus far in the Vuelta, any chance Chris will get a contract for next year? (He has said he'd like to race pro in Europe until he's 45, which would be 3-4 more years.)

Once he is done, I hope Horner finds work as a DS or commentator -- he'd be excellent for either.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

This performance plus his proven willingness to work within a team structure assuredly means a new contract. The only question is how close to top money will he make.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

I think he'll get a world tour contract for 2014.

As doping (hopefully for good) has faded we are returning to the roots of good racing where strategy and experience has so much more value than it has in the last 20 years. 

A rider like Horner, who has a boatload of experience and top notch racing instinct, can do well into his 40s, as we're seeing, in this current era.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

A top placing in the Vuelta and a stage win will mean a bunch of Pro tour points. He will get lots of offers.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'd say he will def have a team to ride for. Incredible accomplishments this at vuelta at his age. I would really like to see him and jens as the new Paul and Phil as commentators.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

peter584 said:


> I'd say he will def have a team to ride for. Incredible accomplishments this at vuelta at his age. I would really like to see him and jens as the new Paul and Phil as commentators.


Might be good. Commentating and bike riding are two very different skills. Hincapie was a guest in the booth with Phil and Paul during a stage at the USAPCC and was terrible...not to say he couldn't improve with practice and coaching. IMO, Bob Roll does a very good job, but is a bit too quirky for primetime. Jens is certainly good on camera during interviews and with quips and one-liners.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Given his ride in Spain, I'd be very surprized if Trek does not renew with Horner for at least another year.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Given his ride in Spain, I'd be very surprized if Trek does not renew with Horner for at least another year.


I agree. Even if he cracks before the end of the Vuelta, he has already adequately demonstrated that he can _at least_ serve as a top notch climbing domestique and a GC threat for the races where (for example) team Schleck is the protected element.

Horner's performance is extraordinary due to his age but is not without precedent and thus not completely unexpected. He has managed to defeat the likes of Valverde in week long stage races and has come very close to beating Nibali. This is his first time having the opportunity to really go into a GT as the protected rider and is delivering. 

It simply would not make sense for Trek to not extend his contract.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

So what is the status of the team for next year? Are the Schlecks in? I haven't paid enough attention lately (obviously), but I thought they were moving toward a one-day/classics specialty?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

As far as I know, these riders are confirmed for Trek 2014

Fumiyuki Beppu 
Jens Voigt 
Fabian Cancellara 
Frank Schleck 
Andy Schleck
Stijn Devolder
Yaroslav Popovych
Jesse Sergent
Hayden Roulston
Gregory Rast
Haimar Zubeldia
Markel Irizar


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I def think Horner will be on Worldtour squad next year. Hopefully a team that does well at weeklong races and the GT's.
Hopefully still with Trek


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, if I am reading this correctly, Trek wants to keep Horner but it is actually his very high value that is making the contract "complicated." 

Busche the lone American confirmed for Trek in 2014 - VeloNews.com



In other words, the only reason I think he would not be riding for Trek next year would be because another team offered to pay him more.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

iirc, horner did not have luck with non-US teams. that may be different now, but its still out there.

and he would be a great commentator. he is open, honest, has incredible race acumen, and can explain things to even the dumbest dope (like me).


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

weltyed said:


> ... he is open, honest, has incredible race acumen, and can explain things to even the dumbest dope (like me).


Sounds just like Bob Roll.


----------



## Chris T (Jul 19, 2002)

weltyed said:


> iirc, horner did not have luck with non-US teams. that may be different now, but its still out there.
> 
> and he would be a great commentator. he is open, honest, has incredible race acumen, and can explain things to even the dumbest dope (like me).


Not much left of a US component to the Trek team next year.

Obviously, it's a little more complicated for a contract with Horner. He's going great in the Vuelta which increases his value, yet he's at the age when most pros are retiring so it's a risk to invest longer term. My guess is he'll be offered a one or two year contract at most.

I really do hope he keeps riding. I just hit the big 4-0, and while I have no delusions of pro level racing, it's good to see "old" guys still in the mix. Plus, he seems like a really decent guy. Not some arrogant stuck up racer you'd be glad to see gone!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

looigi said:


> Sounds just like Bob Roll.


No he's not the conceited prick that Roll is.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

32and3cross said:


> No he's not the conceited prick that Roll is.


I was kind of kidding about BR, but it's interesting that you say that. Goofy, dweeby, nerdy, awkward, yes, but I never got a conceited prick vibe off him. Anything specific that makes you say that?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

after winning 2 stages and possibly the overall, Horner may have priced himself out of the market... most teams are set on budget by now and probably don't have much room for another superstar salary


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> after winning 2 stages and possibly the overall, Horner may have priced himself out of the market... most teams are set on budget by now and probably don't have much room for another superstar salary


??? He sets the salary he's willing to work for. If no team comes up with a "super star" offer and he still wants to ride, I'm pretty sure he'll accept less.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> after winning 2 stages and possibly the overall, Horner may have priced himself out of the market... most teams are set on budget by now and probably don't have much room for another superstar salary





looigi said:


> ??? He sets the salary he's willing to work for. If no team comes up with a "super star" offer and he still wants to ride, I'm pretty sure he'll accept less.


Well, I doubt he'd get "superstar" money, no matter what. But Horner is a very shrewd negotiator and will certainly get whatever the market will bear. A Vuelta win can only help him (stating the obvious). 

We're still a couple of months away from the "silly season" of ProTour contract renewals. I'd bet there will be more than one team capable of putting together good bucks for a GT winner/climbing superdomestique.


----------



## ratherBclimbing (Apr 2, 2007)

LostViking said:


> As far as I know, these riders are confirmed for Trek 2014
> 
> Fumiyuki Beppu
> Jens Voigt
> ...


I thought Schleck was Schacked?

Andy Schleck angry after RadioShack sacks brother Frank - VeloNews.com


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ratherBclimbing said:


> I thought Schleck was Schacked?
> 
> Andy Schleck angry after RadioShack sacks brother Frank - VeloNews.com


He was, by Team RadioShack. But Team Trek is picking him back up.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Jwiffle said:


> He was, by Team RadioShack. But Team Trek is picking him back up.


Schleck was schacked by Radioschlock. 

Schleck is now just more Trek dreck.


----------



## poppy (May 29, 2006)

peter584 said:


> I'd say he will def have a team to ride for. Incredible accomplishments this at vuelta at his age. I would really like to see him and jens as the new Paul and Phil as commentators.


He should get contract easily for next year, if Trek is not smart enough to sign him other would.
Another vote for Jens and Horner to replace Paul and Phil who anyway should have been long gone...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Win in Spain, move to a new Spanish team:

"Horner hopes to keep on winning and told VeloNews he wants to race for two more seasons. Rumors are flying that *he’s heading to the new project backed by Fernando Alonso*. On Saturday, RadioShack-Leopard general manager Luca Guercilena confirmed to VeloNews there is still no deal with Horner for next season."


----------



## cq20 (Mar 24, 2007)

looigi said:


> Win in Spain, move to a new Spanish team:
> 
> "Horner hopes to keep on winning and told VeloNews he wants to race for two more seasons. Rumors are flying that *he’s heading to the new project backed by Fernando Alonso*. On Saturday, RadioShack-Leopard general manager Luca Guercilena confirmed to VeloNews there is still no deal with Horner for next season."


Given Alonso's F1 sponsorship, they could call the Horner move "Project Ferrari"

.... on second thoughts, maybe not :wink:


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Horner's result in the Vuelta is a nice leaving present for Radioshack after they've sponsored the team the last 4 (?) seasons. I hope he's still Trek next year, at least it's a team dynamic he's familiar with for his final season or two (rather than risking a new team where he may waste his last season or two). Just need the Schlecks to return to form (or achieve the best form of their lives at the end of their careers like Horner).


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

SNS1938 said:


> Horner's result in the Vuelta is a nice leaving present for Radioshack after they've sponsored the team the last 4 (?) seasons. I hope he's still Trek next year, at least it's a team dynamic he's familiar with for his final season or two (rather than risking a new team where he may waste his last season or two). Just need the Schlecks to return to form (or achieve the best form of their lives at the end of their careers like Horner).


I too would like to see him remain on an American team but the leadership situation for Trek is strange to me. Their model of building a classics team around Cancellara is a great strategy that makes a lot of sense. I'm sure that FC has a few more years that he can be depended on to win races. It is their GC strategy for stage races that I find confusing. It appears that they are going to favor the Schlecks for GC leadership, which may or may not be a good idea. They are among those who experienced notable performance losses after getting caught and Andy hasn't done particularly well in a stage race for a while. He is younger though and I imagine that Trek may like the idea of keeping Horner around as a climbing superdomestique for Andy but I can understand if Chris isn't interested in that now. He is their most recent Grand Tour winner and just put a severe hurting on riders like Nibali, Valverde, and Rodriguez. He also time trials marginally better than Andy. He probably feels like he deserves to be the protected rider on a team, which is an understandable feeling. There simply might not be a place for him on Trek....


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

thechriswebb said:


> I too would like to see him remain on an American team but the leadership situation for Trek is strange to me. Their model of building a classics team around Cancellara is a great strategy that makes a lot of sense. I'm sure that FC has a few more years that he can be depended on to win races. It is their GC strategy for stage races that I find confusing. It appears that they are going to favor the Schlecks for GC leadership, which may or may not be a good idea. They are among those who experienced notable performance losses after getting caught and Andy hasn't done particularly well in a stage race for a while. He is younger though and I imagine that Trek may like the idea of keeping Horner around as a climbing superdomestique for Andy but I can understand if Chris isn't interested in that now. He is their most recent Grand Tour winner and just put a severe hurting on riders like Nibali, Valverde, and Rodriguez. He also time trials marginally better than Andy. He probably feels like he deserves to be the protected rider on a team, which is an understandable feeling. There simply might not be a place for him on Trek....


It will be an interesting season for them. Either the Schlecks return to top form and Horner continues in unbelievable form ... or Horner rides the season following a GT victory like Evans did after his TdF win and the Schlecks continue as they've done the last couple of years. I'd genuinely like to see them have a really strong year. I'm not specifically a fan of any of them, but would like to see Jen's hard work result in a major victory for whomever the team leader is.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

cq20 said:


> Given Alonso's F1 sponsorship, they could call the Horner move "Project Ferrari"
> 
> .... on second thoughts, maybe not :wink:


LOL... but Fiat is a possiblity. They own Ferrari.

Banco Santander will be another sponsor for sure. They are the backers of Alonso.

I had understood that 2014 would be a transition year for Euskaltel and the team would remain largely as it is, but Horner would be a no-brainer (out of contract, proved GC guy, superdomestique or stage winner). Probably cheaper than other options (like Contador).


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

looigi said:


> Win in Spain, move to a new Spanish team:
> 
> " *he’s heading to the new project backed by Fernando Alonso*. On Saturday, RadioShack-Leopard general manager Luca Guercilena confirmed to VeloNews there is still no deal with Horner for next season."


I hope that someone convinces F1 Alonso that having a popular American on his squad is worth lots of visibility in USA. Maybe an American co-sponsor? What companies are big into F1 racing?


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Don't see the Schlecks and Horner having a good team relationship. The SB;s are probably not going to do too well this next year, Frank will be under increased scrutiny and Andy has tapered off due to injury and may not fully recover. This team has questionable GC intentions with the SB's a leaders.
Horner is now pretty high profile, why would he want to sublimate himself for them. He only has a few years left. The trick may be what type of contract he is able to get - maybe only as a superdomestique. How does a (new) team invest in a 42 y/o team leader? Interesting position for Horner to be in, will nbe interesting to see what ultimately develops.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Horner could allow a new team a season or two to develop a new leader whilst he gives them some good results? Sort of like Evan's carrying on now whilst van Garderen matures as a GC rider. Although I can't see a team of all Spanish guys who generally focus on climbing, giving up their individual stage honor goals to help Horner ... 

With Garmin looking like they're dropping Farrar, Wiggins switching to track and not being in sky, Trek possibly only having two poor performing schlecks for GC options ... could be quite a different year in 2014 (except for Froome still being unbeatable). 

The vuelta (and the first two weeks of the Giro) have made me really enjoy watching cycling again. 



pdh777 said:


> Don't see the Schlecks and Horner having a good team relationship. The SB;s are probably not going to do too well this next year, Frank will be under increased scrutiny and Andy has tapered off due to injury and may not fully recover. This team has questionable GC intentions with the SB's a leaders.
> Horner is now pretty high profile, why would he want to sublimate himself for them. He only has a few years left. The trick may be what type of contract he is able to get - maybe only as a superdomestique. How does a (new) team invest in a 42 y/o team leader? Interesting position for Horner to be in, will nbe interesting to see what ultimately develops.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

SNS1938 said:


> Horner could allow a new team a season or two to develop a new leader whilst he gives them some good results? Sort of like Evan's carrying on now whilst van Garderen matures as a GC rider. Although I can't see a team of all Spanish guys who generally focus on climbing, giving up their individual stage honor goals to help Horner ...


+1. but remember Horner has very few racing days this season in those 41 yo legs. He would need to be able to have a selective racing schedule next year to do well. Is Chris as durable as Jens? not the last 2 years. 

But a GC winner brings Euskatel UCI points they need for the new owners.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

SantaCruz said:


> Is Chris as durable as Jens? not the last 2 years.
> 
> But a GC winner brings Euskatel UCI points they need for the new owners.


Bingo. 

To the first question, does he need to be? He's got big points and Jens don't. Given how unlikely his results have been, he's as safe a bet as a younger guy at this point, plus his satchel of points. Word is, he's asking for $1m/yr. That's a big ask in a buyer's market so we'll see..


----------

